# Powerhead or Air Pump???



## Altezza9 (Oct 3, 2005)

I just set up my 20 galon with UGF. Currently, I have an Aquaclear 20 (formerly Aquaclear 201) which pumps 127gph. However, I will be putting 2-3 discuses and clown loaches in there. I'm worried that the waterflow may not be suitable for the discuses. I also bought a Rena air pump 100 (3Watts of power), but I'm not sure if it can handle the UGF. I may also run another air line for a windmill.
What do all of you suggest? Powerhead or air pump?

Please advise.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know which would work better, but discus and clown loaches get waaay too big for a 20 gallon. The loaches will get as long as your tank probably is wide (1 foot), and discus get big too. Sorry if you already knew that but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

i think a 20g is really small for any discus, i wouldnt put a duscus in anything under a 50g tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going with Lydia on this one. You should rethink how you want to stock your tank. A 20 gallon is way too small for those fish


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Personally, I use both in my 30 g


----------



## Altezza9 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you for your posts. I do know that discuses need larger tanks, but unfortunately, I don't have much room for a bigger tank. 
Fortunately, the discuses and clown loaces are still small.
So should I use the powerhead or air pump? 
Thanks again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They may be small now, but they wont get much bigger in a 20g.


----------



## Ilyena (May 1, 2005)

I'm afraid I can't answer your question, but I'm curious, if you knew those fish need a much larger tank, what made you get them in the first place? IMHO the only decent thing to do would be to give them to your LFS/find a new home and get fish suitable for a tank of that size. You're stunting their growth and shortening their lives by keeping them in a tank that small.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Neither. If correct stocking levels are achieved, neither will be beneficial in a tank that size. Adding waterflow or bubbles will not allow you any practical benefits in that size tank.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Hopefully it's a temporary tank for them and the fish being a size of a 1/2 dollar or a dollar coin size. As for the Aquaclear 20 I'd reverse flow that thing with a sponge filter atatched so the little buggers won't be slammed in to the glass. The air pump I'd just use for the bubbles for bubbles sake.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Without beating the overstock subject, which I hope you will remedy...

Go with an aerating powerhead. Kill two with one... You may want to aim for a low gph of approx 150 or so. Penguin has a 175 with reverse flow kit.

C


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Discus are very sensitive and tricky to keep, they need really clean soft water and they will become stressed if not given enough room. The water parameters will be extremely hard to maintain as well. 
But I would go with a powerhead and keep it on the lowest setting. Bubble walls are nice too though, just depends on your preference. I have a powerhead and a bubble wall in one of my tanks because I just couldn't decide which one to use, LOL. I like them both.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

A few considerations:

Discus need very very clean water. You will have to do rigorous maintainance running a UGF. This can be somewhat reduced by running it as a RUGF w/ the powerhead. But then you need a good mech filter also.

Clowns are pigs and very agressive eaters. Discus on the other hand are more of a grazer type picking up food casually all day long. They need to be fed smaller amounts several times/day. You will have problems with the discus having anything to eat because the clowns will get it all. Overfeeding to compensate would be disasterous for water quality.

Be careful on tank temps. Discus need it warm and clowns wont do well much over 84.

You will likely need to tripple the size of your tank in about 6 months or so if you want to continue having these fish (I assume you are starting with them as small as you can find them.).

I keep 2 larger discus in a 25 gal- it is tight but it is doable- However I do 3 waterchanges/week of about 35%, have it bare bottom w/ plants in clay pots and usually the discus are the only fish in the tank. I used to keep the discus (4) with clowns in a planted 75 gal community until I lost 2 of the discus.

I would urge you to reconsider putting these fish into a 20 or else getting a larger tank.


----------

